# BNR GTX250 Turbocharger - Available NOW



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

The GTX250 turbocharger is designed to deliver 250HP. Supporting over 27 pounds per minute of airflow, this turbocharger is the ultimate stock replacement. 


Building on the already race-proven foundation of the GTX14, the GTX250 features a redesigned, extended tip, billet CNC machined compressor wheel. Other turbochargers on the market utilize a cast compressor wheel of similar size, but lack the extended tip and blade design we can achieve by using a CNC made wheel. This means they flow less overall volume at the same wheel speed (200,000+RPM) than our extended tip does. Extended tip compressor wheels are rated at average more than 10 % better flow vs. the standard wheels of identical inlet diameter. Additionally, cast wheels can have air pockets that weaken the blades vs. our billet wheel being made of a solid piece of aluminum, which is far more durable.


After upgrading the compressor wheel, we upgraded the turbine wheel. This has been the major hold up in creating more power from a stock frame turbocharger, and it's finally an obstacle that has been overcome. 


A direct swap with your factory unit, this turbocharger can be installed quickly and without expensive custom piping. 


Larger injectors are required with this turbocharger.


Kit includes:


1 GTX250 Turbocharger
-BRAND NEW OEM GM Turbocharger Core
-GTX250 Extended Tip Billet Compressor Wheel Installed
-Larger Turbine Wheel
-Laser Balanced to 230,000RPM


Options include:
-Ported and polished
-Ceramic Coating of the turbine (incl. exhaust manifold) side in multiple color options
-Powder Coating of the compressor housing in multiple color options


With this turbo, every bolt-on BNR sells, BNR tuning, and 93 octane we were able to lay down 266HP 304TQ on our in house dynocom dyno. 


Get yours here- BNR GTX250 1.4T Turbocharger Kit


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Pretty cool. A question, how does the transmission hold up with that much of an increase in power?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jerry,

What would the best sequence of adding options be if one needed to space out expenses?

1. tune
2. injectors
3. turbo
4. etc.

or do you have a better suggestion?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Thebigzeus said:


> Pretty cool. A question, how does the transmission hold up with that much of an increase in power?


We've tested the auto on a GTX14 with a 30 shot of nitrous, and it went down the 1/4 mile over 250 times on that setup, over 2 years. And it's still going strong. I don't think the auto will be a problem at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> Jerry,
> 
> What would the best sequence of adding options be if one needed to space out expenses?
> 
> ...



You need the tune and injectors to run the turbo. Other than that, exhaust mods are where I'd start.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Is this for both Gen 1 and Gen 2 1.4T's?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

It comes with a manifold and Jerry's web site markets it for Gen 1, so I'd say it doesn't fit Gen 2.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

any idea how would a manual hold up?


----------



## AlaskaCruze’n (Apr 23, 2020)

Does this work on gen 2?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

AlaskaCruze’n said:


> Does this work on gen 2?


No


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> The GTX250 turbocharger is designed to deliver 250HP. Supporting over 27 pounds per minute of airflow, this turbocharger is the ultimate stock replacement.
> 
> 
> Building on the already race-proven foundation of the GTX14, the GTX250 features a redesigned, extended tip, billet CNC machined compressor wheel. Other turbochargers on the market utilize a cast compressor wheel of similar size, but lack the extended tip and blade design we can achieve by using a CNC made wheel. This means they flow less overall volume at the same wheel speed (200,000+RPM) than our extended tip does. Extended tip compressor wheels are rated at average more than 10 % better flow vs. the standard wheels of identical inlet diameter. Additionally, cast wheels can have air pockets that weaken the blades vs. our billet wheel being made of a solid piece of aluminum, which is far more durable.
> ...


I just got this and did a small pull without letting it do the full break in period and it went into limp mode is it cause I didn’t let the break in period run or did I do something wrong??


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Jsjr56 said:


> I just got this and did a small pull without letting it do the full break in period and it went into limp mode is it cause I didn’t let the break in period run or did I do something wrong??


Did you get a tune update for it?


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Did you get a tune update for it?


Yea I did I have the updated tune everything I checked my spark plugs they’re gapped at .028 and coil packs fine so I’m nearly at a lost I’m at 107k miles on her with brand new transmission and turbo


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Log it and send it in if you didn't. It's like just an adjustment needing to be made. Could even be a boost leak from something loose after install. Either way I can help you.


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Log it and send it in if you didn't. It's like just an adjustment needing to be made. Could even be a boost leak from something loose after install. Either way I can help you.


It was the intercooler pipe that goes from turbo to intercooler it had a interior cut causing it to bubble up and block air from entering thank you so much for the help


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

No problem!


----------

